# My nyphms !



## *RYAN* (Sep 21, 2005)

:shock: my TINY TINY grass mantis nyph tackled a mosquito as big as him !!!! its amazing lol


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll: lol then they only ate half and drop the rest


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 22, 2005)

cool hands on pest control :lol:


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine just ate 2 big House Spiders that was way bigger then him. Thought he wouldn't be able to eat them but he tackled them both real easy.


----------

